# Hi Everybody - Newbie intro



## ahpeterson

I just found this forum online and am looking forward to reading more. I have just started writing again after 20+ years. I am focusing on experimenting with classical orchestration and electronic sounds. I have some pieces online that I would appreciate feedback on. I am looking forward to hearing everybody's work as I catch up in the forum! I use a variety of tools - Sonar X1 PE, Garritan Personal Orchestra, NI Massive and Kontakt, and all the CW vsti's.


__
https://soundcloud.com/arvid-peterson%2Fsets


__
https://soundcloud.com/arvid-peterson%2Fsets

This looks like a great forum and am looking forward to it.

Thanks and Cheers,
Arvid


----------



## ahpeterson

Oh... I am VERY rusty and am pushing myself to attempt things I have never done before like orchestral percussion. Sorry some of it is so rough.


----------



## neoshredder

Welcome to the forum. Do you like Ligeti?


----------



## Crudblud

Welcome! If you're interested, we currently have a friendly composition competition running. See this thread.

I couldn't follow much of the "film" stuff because the mix is so weird. The quieter parts get lost in a sea of brass crescendos and timpani. I'd suggest going back and reworking the production specifically with a view to making it easier to pick out each instrument, because at the moment everything's coming at once in a sort of single-file onslaught. It's a bit much.

Compositionally I'm not sure whether these pieces are a mess or just not my thing. It sounds like you're trying to fit a lot in without much sense of what you actually want to do with it, and I would suggest slowing down and taking more time to think about what you're doing, especially with regard to balance and proportion. I'd also like to see you compose something that isn't quite so loud and fast. So basically, I think you should slow down.


----------



## ahpeterson

Thanks. The mixing is a bit of a challenge between learning the x1 tools and the vsts. And relearning theory and even yikes notation. Really do appreciate. you listening. I was thinking of this in a hans zimmer/james horner (vanitas) kind of piece. Ater solong away it's kind of a challenge finding focus and what to work on.


----------



## ahpeterson

I am expanding my listening library. I will add him to the list. Thanks. What works would you recommend and what strengths do you find in his compositions?


----------



## neoshredder

His Piano Concerto is one of his biggest works. His piano works great as well. String Quartet #2. ComposerofAvantGarde is more knowledgeable about it though. Lontano and Atmospheres are really good Orchestral works of his.


----------



## neoshredder

Here is Lontano.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Welcome to the forum. Do you like Ligeti?


Hey that's _my_ line! :scold:


----------



## neoshredder

It's a great line. I had to steal it this one time. I won't do it again.


----------



## ahpeterson

I just took a listen to Mysteries of the Macabre conducted by Simon Rattle (one of my favorite conductors) . Simply amazing. 2001. Soundtrack work is familiar. Awe-inspiring.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ahpeterson said:


> I just took a listen to Mysteries of the Macabre conducted by Simon Rattle (one of my favorite conductors) . Simply amazing. 2001. Soundtrack work is familiar. Awe-inspiring.


I don't think I'll have any problems with you. :lol:

Welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


----------



## Billy

You have some nice compositions. Thanks for sharing them. I also like Simon Rattle, as in Mahler's Eighth.


----------



## ahpeterson

Billy said:


> You have some nice compositions. Thanks for sharing them. I also like Simon Rattle, as in Mahler's Eighth.


Thanks. I am looking forward to learning a lot here. I know the first two years (at least) of doing this again I'll be fumbling about a bit. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## ahpeterson

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't think I'll have any problems with you. :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


Thx. Barbara Hannigan did an amazing job in that piece! The woodwinds were excellent as well. I was wondering - in your piece for five guitars - you mentioned the sibelius sounds. What were you using?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ahpeterson said:


> Thx. Barbara Hannigan did an amazing job in that piece! The woodwinds were excellent as well. I was wondering - in your piece for five guitars - you mentioned the sibelius sounds. What were you using?


I was using Sibelius sounds.


----------



## cihanbarut

Great ! Good luck


----------

